# Is Horseback Riding a Sport



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a sport is any activity that is physical in nature, has a defined set of rules or qualities for optimal performance, and can be practiced competitively.

thus, horseback riding can be considered a sport, IMO.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Sport: 
1.an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment

It certainly takes skill to do it properly and anyone who has left riding for a few years and then come back to it can certainly express that it involves a degree of physical exertion on the part of the rider.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is a sport that is unique in nature because not only do you have to work on your own skill and physical fitness, but you also have to persuade a large and sometimes uncooperative animal that it want to be an athlete as well.

Some will argue that it is not a sport, because you just have to sit there, and yes, that is kind of true, not everyone who drives a car is a sportsman, but those who make their living by racing cars are. Same thing certainly a person who just goes and sits on a dude horse and goes for a 2 hours walk while they are on vacation is not a sportsman, not sure if the recreational rider who just hits the trails for fun and recreation is a sportsman.

You will have to define what a sport is, and how it differs from a hobby, and then if all riders are 'doing a sport' there are lots of interesting things in there, and lots of people will argue different views on this I'm sure


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

^^* What they said.

I just want to point out that not all horse back riding is sport.

There are still working ranches, west of the Mississippi River, where horses are still as much of an integral part of ranching and moving cattle, as they were 120 years ago


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> t.
> 
> There are still working ranches, west of the Mississippi River, where horses are still as much of an integral part of ranching and moving cattle, as they were 120 years ago


Very good point
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Horseback riding can be either sport or not.

Someone gripping the horn on their rental-horse's saddle to hang on while the horse follows 10 horses in front of it at a slow walk - not a sport.

People who really "ride" - a few examples:
-Endurance riders trot their horse over difficult terrain for 50-100 miles in 6-20 hours, typically. They have to ride so centered and lightly that their horses' backs don't get sore. That requies a lot of fitness, conditioning, stamina, coordination. 
- riding dressage requires core strength like you can't believe. Riding off seat and legs and making it look effortless requires incredible coordination. It's an incredible workout - you will huff and puff and sweat like pig.
- the strength, coordination, athleticism required to ride cross-country is huge!
- try riding on an Irish hunt (i haven't done this one, but I've heard tales told) and your knees will guaranteed be shaking not too far in.

Sitting on a horse is probably not a sport.
"Riding" - being a partner with your horse and expecting performance for your animal requires:
- skill, coordination, strength, flexibility, muscle-memory, balance, aerobic conditioning, practice practice practice.

In our sport, the "ball" weighs 1100 pounds and has a mind of its own ;-)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a police officer tell me he saw far more serious injuries from horse back riding then car accidents, well he didn't tell me, he told me friend as she was in an ambulance afraid her hip was broken (it wasn't)! The EMT agreed.

Honestly my paper would be one sentence- "you think it's easy, just try it" The problem is a novice wouldn't stay on long enough to be able to see what a work out it is.

Another direction would be to find data about physical activity in regards to horse riding (and maybe include ground stuff too)

I like the idea of defining sport then showing how it meets the definition and also responding to any naysayers.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sport involves some sort of competition. You can practice gymnastics if you want, but it is competing that makes it a sport.

I've jogged for over 40 years. I don't consider it a sport, although many use running as a sport. I've lifted weights for years, but it isn't a sport for me. Weightlifting can be a sport, but not the way I do it.

I do not view my riding as a sport. It has left me physically exhausted often enough, but I'm not competing with anyone. I have no interest in being the fastest, most stylish, longest riding rider. Riding interests me as a meeting of two minds - hopefully. When my horse is acting eager to see what is out ahead, with me on his back, that is nirvana. When we are both puzzling something out, that is wonderful. I think of it as more along the lines of 'dating' than of competing.

I used to fly in jet fighters for a living. Pulling 5-7 Gs can wear you out fast. I pulled a lot of back and neck muscles over the years, moving around while pulling Gs. My face still bears the mark of the oxygen mask I wore. But it wasn't a sport. It was how I made my living, and stayed alive when people shot at me. I took it EXTREMELY seriously, but it was not, in any way, a sport.

Riding can undoubtedly be a sport. It sure as heck is not just sitting there doing nothing! But for many of us, riding has nothing to do with competition, just as my running did not and my weightlifting did not.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

DOES sport have to involve competition?

I don't know. Interesting point from BSMS. Yogiwick's suggestion of defining what "sport" is might definitely be a good place to start.

I never considered that sport has to involve competition. I used to be a ski-racer, but when I wasn't competing, I still considered it a sport. All the soccer-games I played for fun - not competing - I think still involved me participating in a sport.

I agree that pulling 7 Gs while trying to not get shot out of the sky is not a sport, even though it requires physical abilities, fitness, and skills few of us will ever posess.

Perhaps sport is doing something physically demanding because we enjoy doing it?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ If so, then riding is a sport.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Also, I believe that equestrian sports are the only Olympic sports where men and women compete against each other as equals !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The competion can be with yourself. If you are competing against yourself to continually approve and to continually improve your horse, your skills, your horse's skills, why would that not be considered a sport?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^ This.

There are three types of challenge: Man against Man, Man against Nature, Man against himself.....

-Man against man is what we typically think of as competition where one person comes out the winner.

-Man against nature in the context of riding would be the type of competition where you try to find harmony or in some way rein in nature, as in spooky behaviors.

-Man against himself is where you might try to overcome your fears of injury, physical or mental deficit to accomplish a goal and better your skills. 

Really all competition, even what we would typically think of man against man is first and foremost competition against one's self. So yes, in that respect it is a sport; however, those other types of competition are not done for the entertainment of spectators, but perhaps the dividing line is cultivating those things with the intent of eventually measuring the effects of your efforts against another human?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> The competion can be with yourself. If you are competing against yourself to continually approve and to continually improve your horse, your skills, your horse's skills, why would that not be considered a sport?


Competition assumes someone to compete "against". Someone who paints portraits is an artist, and what they do is not sport. Flying jets is not a sport, even though one "competes" in combat.

It simply comes down to definition: What is a sport? If it is any activity done for fun, then having sex and eating can be sports. If it is anything one does while trying to get better at it, then cooking, drawing and singing are sports. Playing a musical instrument becomes a sport.

If two clarinet players compete to see who will be first chair, is that a sport?

It all depends on the definition, so the first thing the OP needs to address in her persuasive speech is to pick a definition that allows her to support her argument. It is cheating, because one then assumes the outcome - you pick the definition that makes it impossible to lose. Your assumption, which does not have to be proved, then proves the rest of your case.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

bsms said:


> Competition assumes someone to compete "against". Someone who paints portraits is an artist, and what they do is not sport. Flying jets is not a sport, even though one "competes" in combat.
> 
> It simply comes down to definition: What is a sport? If it is any activity done for fun, then having sex and eating can be sports. If it is anything one does while trying to get better at it, then cooking, drawing and singing are sports. Playing a musical instrument becomes a sport.
> 
> ...


 Competitive eating is considered a sport. At least NBC sports and ESPN carry the competitions.

Now on the serious side I set a goal of riding 200 more miles this year than last and if I don't that goal, well, this old lady ain't gonna be happy. In fact I will be less happy not obtaining that goal than not winning a grand champion ribbon at a dressage show.

It takes just as much dedication, skill,effort, determination, time to ride that much in ten months as a person who is paid to play a little boys game, or who is sponsored by corporation(s). I just don't have a physical contract, nor the big salary.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> Also, I believe that equestrian sports are the only Olympic sports where men and women compete against each other as equals !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Equestrian and Sailing.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

bsms said:


> Competition assumes someone to compete "against". Someone who paints portraits is an artist, and what they do is not sport. Flying jets is not a sport, even though one "competes" in combat.
> ..................................................................................
> .


 Completely off topic, but..... 
Your comments on combat and sports reminded me of lines from some old songs from the British Isles.

From "Whiskey in the Jar":

Some men like the fishin'
And others like the fowlin'
And there are men who like to hear the cannon balls a'howlin'.

And, from "Ward the Pirate". After the Kings ship and the pirate ship have been dueling for over 12 hours:

Fight on! Fight on! Cried Captain Ward.
This sport well pleases me.
For if we fight this month or more,
Your master I shall be.

Then there is the famous, though inaccurate, quote by the Duke of Wellington.
"Waterloo was won on the playing fields of Eaton."

But back on the topic. A sport involves athletic competition. Some horseback riding meets that qualification, some does not.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

There is data online about calories burned during different riding activities. 

Then there are articles related to skills for the different disciplines. 

I'm with *freia* on this. I can be a sport, or it may not.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I think that the "conflicts" listing describes it perfectly in terms of a sport. 

A sport doesn't necessarily need to be competitive, but it involves mastery over your body and your equipment in order to accomplish a somewhat difficult task. In terms of riding, it also involves working as a team with your mount. In a broad sense, your horse is part of your "equipment", much the same way learning to work with teammates might be. 

You could argue that driving is not a sport, because you're not sitting on the horse itself- but you still have a connection to the animal, a mastery of yourself and your equipment, and you are competing both with yourself and others in competition.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

It is a sport AND an art.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> It is a sport AND an art.


 I agree, next question, is it a science as well?


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Golden Horse - you have brought up a good point!

I have a degree in Equestrian Science. I am constantly trying to learn more. I do behavior experiments on my horse. (Will he behave next time if I do this?)

I will henceforth refer to myself as an "equestrian scientist."


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It’s absolutely a science, or at least involves a ton of sciences. Physics, kinesiology, biology, psychology, psychology, engineering. 

Horsemanship and the care of horses is certainly a science in my book- involves a lot of hypothesizing, fact-checking, experimentation, and a lot of money!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been a runner for a long time. I don't think anyone would argue that running is a sport. 

I find running for an hour WAY easier than riding a horse at any gait but the walk for 15 minutes. I find myself literally panting after loping for just 5 or 10 minutes. I am in great cardio shape, but horseback riding requires so many of your major muscles groups plus a crapload of coordination and concentration. 

And yes, it's a science, and an art, too. So, I think I'm an athlete, artist, and scientist every time I ride.

Please start addressing me by "Dr. Jan". :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That would be a great debate point, is riding a science, and I would argue strongly no, because while it is bounded by the laws of science, such as that pesky beast gravity, you cannot define a lot of it by science.

There is a lot of evidence that Tom Thumb bits aren't great, some of it scientific, but fact is some horses just seem to go well in them. It is far more of an 'art' in it's application than a science.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I think there are many different ways to approach riding and horsemanship. I definitely consider it a sport within any context. Even if you merely play tennis for fun, it's still considered "playing a sport" even if you just practice.

This portion is more about riding and what makes it unique. Note my perspective is as a dressage rider. 

I've known many people who will try to ride purely mechanical but they lack the feel, empathy, and real bond/harmony with the horse. It appears forced, rather than in unison. This occurs in all disciplines but I've seen a lot of this.

I've also seen riders who are without structure and kinda fly by the seat of their pants without any real order/structure or way to guide them. So you have horses traveling in every direction and horses without really understanding much other than go, turn, and stop. But what happens when the horse spooks, is confused by an aid or doesn't respect the rider?

I think of riding and horsemanship as trying to understand the horse better. There is a strong intellectual component and understanding of mechanics which to me is more the "science" or "mechanics" portion, as in "if I do this, the horse will do this" and understand what a horse can physically do, not do, how they do it, etc but also ingenuity and creativity or the "art portion" because not all horses ride the same, they dont all ride the same and are not always predictable. Horses think for themselves, they are not and never will be machine who you press a button and they simply do whatever is asked.

Resourcefulness is absolutely necessary to be a good rider. What "should" work or does work on most horses doesn't work on them all. And having that sensitivity and feel, as well as body awareness and awareness of their body and how it "should" feel. Riding is very intricate and detail oriented and you never really know it all and honestly it always feels like you never know enough because you keep learning and thinking how could I ride before knowing this new piece of information? You're just constantly evolving and adapting. Learning new and better ways to approach different problems and finding better and better solutions while learning to be more and more subtle. It really is a journey that takes years and years of dedication, no matter how talented or athletic someone may be. It just requires such fine tuning and awareness. As well as self control aka not getting emotionally involved, you can't take horse's personally though it can be very hard not to. Self mastery. Emotional reactions get in the way of being objective and fair to the horse. Even happy or excited reactions can make sensitive mounts "high strung" and "nervous."

I think learning to ride very well, from a dressage perspective starts with having a very good instructor who is well aware. Instructor quality makes a BIG difference. It's good to have an awareness of "theory" but you have to experiment and gradually learn for yourself riding a great variety of horses, negotiating through different situations, and you learn a lot from the horses themselves. I think developing horses teaches you a lot but also riding school masters who have been there done that. Honestly the horses teach probably the most but a good instructor guides you and pushes you to be better, find better solutions you wouldn't have thought of for yourself, raise your awareness, makes you realize your doing things you don't realize your doing (how it feels isn't always how it is) and think about things in a way you wouldn't have otherwise. They improve your timing, awareness and can point out moment by moment what you're doing wrong and how to do it better, so you can grow in the right direction. 

Riding is not purely an art or science or sport. It's balanced and that's part of what makes it SO SO difficult and SO SO demanding. The point is for effective communication between horse and rider with a certain smoothness and effortlessness to it. It shouldn't be a war and if it is someone is doing it wrong. The horse should also enjoy it or what's the point? I couldn't imagine sitting on a horse and "making" him do what I want. I want him to want to and obey from partnership, not submission. A broken spirit destroys trust and harmony. If you have a very spirited, high strung, nervous horse who is spooky you will never "cure or ride through" the spookiness if he doesn't trust you and isn't confident in you as a rider and leader. A good rider should inspire confidence and trust, the horse should never be beaten down or robbed of their spirit IMO. I think the spiritedness is what makes a horse remarkable or great. 

Anyways that's just my perspective on riding and I think it's also what makes it a sport because there is a competitive element even if you're riding for fun, you're still seeking self improvement. You're still developing a certain muscle memory and muscle group, riding requires a great deal of skill and awareness and certain unique elements because we're working with an often highly intelligent animal that has a mind of it's own and learning how to communicate and harmonize with them so we can build and work together as a team.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, horseback riding is a sport. It's the Sport of Kings! That what my old German Dressage Trainer used to say. And I think he was right!!

:gallop:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ChristineNJ said:


> Yes, horseback riding is a sport. It's the Sport of Kings! That what my old German Dressage Trainer used to say. And I think he was right!!
> 
> :gallop:


I thought horse racing was the sport of kings?

These days there aren't many kings left, not sure that sport of kings is a resounding vote for a sport! :rofl:

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SamanthaB (Jul 22, 2014)

horsecowgirl said:


> For my English homework, we are supposed to write a persuasive speech. I chose to do it on how horseback riding is a sport. Do you guys have any ideas on how I should form my argument?
> Thank you so much!


I've seen a bunch of videos from youtube where young girls try to address that same topic. They argue that we lift water buckets, trot/gallop for long distances and that we communicate with a large animal. This isn't wrong, but how the heck is anyone who has probably never even touched a horse going to actually comprehend how physically demanding horse riding really is with silly examples like that...? That also seems to be the main issue, a lot of people don't see it as a sport because it appears as if the horse is doing all of the work. Any non-horse person is going to look at it like that, because they don't understand what is going on when you are on a horse....

If I were you I would talk about what muscles are primarily being used, and how much pressure throughout a riding session you need to use with those muscles. 
Try and find statistics about the heart and respiratory rate that riders will go through.

Or you could write the essay in a different style, where instead of doing the standard intro. first paragraph, second paragraph, etc. You can write as if you're describing a riding session, either your own or someone else (like a famous rider), and just describe everything that is going on from when they're using their calves and how much pressure is being applied, to what their hands and eyes are doing.
Talk about the range of motion that you go through when you are on a horse, like how our bodies move with the horse and in order to get to this point it takes months or even years to become that well balanced in all of the gaits.

You could also go around and ask other people at your school who do different sports, why they believe their sport is a sport, and how they define a sport. Then all you have to do is see if the definitions fit horse riding. 
Another thing to take into consideration though, there are many different disciplines... I've heard of people saying things like jumping, dressage, barrels, and all the general disciplines are sports, but things like saddleseat and country pleasure aren't. I personally believe any form of competitive horse riding is a sport, but there are some that draw the line by saying pleasure disciplines are not in this category. I don't think it is a big deal for your paper, but it may be something to take note of.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

SamanthaB said:


> . . . it appears as if the horse is doing all of the work. .


But yes, that's how it's SUPPOSED to be! We are the brains, they are the muscle.

"Did you hear me, Horse? YOU are supposed to be sweating, not me. Now get going! Come on, YOU are supposed to be doing all the work!!!"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Beling said:


> "Did you hear me, Horse? YOU are supposed to be sweating, not me. Now get going! Come on, YOU are supposed to be doing all the work!!!"


I have had that conversation with Gibbs more than once, he is into energy conservation in a big way, I get back 75% of what I put in at best:cowboy:


----------



## cowgirl219 (Mar 30, 2016)

You could talk about high school rodeo in your report which is a sport. It takes a lot of practice and talent. 
Good luck on your paper!


----------

